# Bestätigung Kauf IPHONE 5s von AMAZON.de



## Shit Happens (6 März 2014)

Habe heute eine Bestätigung von AMAZON.de erhalten, ich hätte ein IPHONE 5S gekauft zur Lieferung an eine DHL-Packstation in Hamburg.

Nur;
die Bestätigung ist eine eMail-Adresse gesandt worden, die ich vor Jahren extra nur für Einkäufe bei Amazon eingerichtet hatte und seit 2 Jahren gar nichts mehr bestellt habe.
(Diese eMail-Adresse hatte ich eingerichtet um Amazon-Werbung bzw. die Weitergabe meiner eMail von Amazon an Dritte nachzuvollziehen)

Und;
es scheint als ob es irgendwelche Probleme im Hause Amazon gibt, da ich eine Fake-Bestellbestätigung erhalte, an eine eMail-Adresse die nur Amazon bekannt sein sollte.


----------



## Hippo (6 März 2014)

Kommt drauf an WIE gefaked die Adresse ist. Manche Spammer würfeln da auch wild Namen, Vornamen, Zahlen und Provider und kübeln die ab.


----------



## BenTigger (6 März 2014)

Ich hoffe mal, du hast sofort bei Amazon direkt reklamiert und denen mitgeteilt, dass DU nichts bestellt hast?
Es kann ja auch ein anderer mit deinen Daten (die er woher auch immer hat) was bestellt haben.
(Identitätsdiebstahl) 
Aber dazu nicht irgendeinen Link in der Mail anklicken, sondern direkt www.amazon.de im Browser eintippen und denn reklamieren!


----------



## Reducal (7 März 2014)

...gut möglich, dass es gar keine Bestellung und dann auch gar keine Lieferung gibt, wenn dem Spamer das Zugangskennwort zu Amazon fehlt. Die eMail hat dann einen ganz anderen Zweck. Guter Hinweis: 


BenTigger schrieb:


> ...direkt www.amazon.de im Browser eintippen und denn reklamieren!


oder gleich hier: https://www.amazon.de/gp/help/custo..._DE&nodeId=504874&ref_=cu_si_noauth&skip=true


----------

